# John Bull / Dunlop / Leicester Rubber Visit2, Jun13



## The Wombat (Jun 14, 2013)

Group explore with Pom, MCrosbie, Juju, urbex 1988 & Rich dgp

Thanks for the invite along, a cracking night! 

My second visit to this site, but seen loads more I didn’t on the first visit. After a clumsy and probably comical entry, had a good mooch around this huge place.

The history again;
The Leicester Rubber Company was formed in 1906 by John Cecil Burton and his brother Cecil Hubert. The company’s success led to a further name change in 1934 when the Leicester Rubber Company became the John Bull Rubber Company Ltd. For the following two decades, the John Bull Rubber Company continued to manufacture tyres for cars, motorcycles, bicycles & prams. It was in 1955 that John Bull became merged with another company, Metalastik, and thus the John Bull company name became relegated to automotive history. Possibly closed around 2006. The building is currently for sale for 7 million.

Here are my snaps:




















































love this one




























thanks for looking!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jun 15, 2013)

Sweet photographs!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2013)

real nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Great photos amazing looking site.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Great photos amazing looking site.



thank you sir


----------



## KevOvo (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice photos Wombat - looks like a good place to kick off my first explore!

Cheers


----------



## fleydog (Jun 23, 2013)

Would that be the firm that produced John Bull printing kits I wonder? I remember grappling with same as a boy fifty years ago. I wouldn't mind having another go today! Anyway your snaps are fab, thank you.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 26, 2013)

KevOvo said:


> Nice photos Wombat - looks like a good place to kick off my first explore!
> 
> Cheers



thanks Kev
its a big big place to explore


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 26, 2013)

fleydog said:


> Would that be the firm that produced John Bull printing kits I wonder? I remember grappling with same as a boy fifty years ago. I wouldn't mind having another go today! Anyway your snaps are fab, thank you.



thanks for the comment!
Good question on the printing kits. Dont know tbh... Quite possibly.


----------



## kathyms (Aug 18, 2013)

This one has to be done mate


----------



## Darksider (Aug 22, 2013)

The black and white shot works well for me. 

Like the look of the place.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 28, 2013)

Darksider said:


> The black and white shot works well for me.
> 
> Like the look of the place.



Thanks mate!


----------



## MisterC40 (Aug 29, 2013)

Great set of shots. Worth a visit.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 2, 2013)

MisterC40 said:


> Great set of shots. Worth a visit.



thanks mate


----------

